# Máy hút chân không DZ500



## thietbihabac (11 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy hút chân không *đang là một xu thế đóng gói của các cơ sở kinh doanh và sản xuất thực phẩm. Bởi việc thực hiện hút chân không mang lại hiệu quả rất tốt trong bảo quản thực phẩm.

*Máy hút chân không DZ500* hút chân không, hàn miệng túi trong thời gian ngắn từ 10-25 giây, năng suất cao, hiệu suất tốt. DZ 500 đang trở thành lựa chọn tốt cho các cơ sở kinh doanh và chế biến thực phẩm_._

*Thông số kỹ thuật Máy hút chân không DZ500:*








Model: DZ-500-2D
Điện áp: 220V
Tần số: 50 Hz
Công suất: 900W
Công suất đóng gói: 3-4r / min
Tốc độ chiết: 20m³ / h
Kích thước niêm phong: 500 * 10mm
Kích thước chân không: 525 * 525 * 130mm
Kích thước sản phẩm: 650 * 580 * 980 mm
Trọng lượng: 105kg.
*Đặc điểm máy hút chân không DZ500*
Vỏ máy được làm bằng thép không gỉ và thiết kế đặc biệt, bắt mắt đồng thời hiệu làm việc hiệu quả trong môi trường khắc nghiệt chịu nhiệt, chịu áp lực cao, khó biến dạng. Nên máy thường có tuổi thọ lâu bền.

Động cơ bơm hút chân không sử dụng thiết kế lò xo giảm xóc, có thể giữ cho động cơ của _máy hút chân không_ khử tiếng ồn tối đa trong quá trình làm việc.

Vòng đệm cao su trên nắp buồng hút chân không được làm bằng vật liệu silicon cao cấp, đảm bảo thiết bị có thể được sử dụng liên tục trong môi trường khắc nghiệt một thời gian dài. Được thiết kế có độ kín tuyệt đối khi đóng nắp máy, chống áp lực và chống mài mòn.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc
0914638686 – 0982811839
Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

